# different format



## Guest (Feb 18, 2005)

Flash is resource heavy.. and ugly. Might i suggest a public IRC channel? I'm gonna sit on #depersonalization on the undernet in case anyone digs the idea. If no ones familiar to IRC feel free to ask questions or the likes.

I've suggested the undernet because they have an IRC java front end for anyone who doesn't have an IRC client.

More information about IRC can be found here:
------------------------------------------------------
http://www.mirc.com/irc.html

eDfGr33n
"all hail OR"


----------



## Revelation_old (Aug 9, 2004)

Our first chat was IRC (through a Java Interface). I am a heavy IRC user, written a few scripts (DCC/FSERVE).

The current chatroom intregrates with this forums database. IRC will never do it unless I run my own server.

Additionally, there were concerns in the last chatroom about name changing ( posting as others ). It's lame but happened. Here it cannot unless you know the username / password.

If users enter IRC without proper security / updates they are vunerable to a number of 'threats'. I do not recommend it for most of the people here.

If this was an Tech orientated forum the flash chatroom here would not exist


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2005)

just +s the channel and stick it on the undernet. If you're worried about the users identities being interchanged have them register their nicks. It'll swap out their host mask to show [email protected]. That way theres 0 Exposure which means no pwnz0red crazy people. Dig it?

eDfGr33n
"/window new hide"


----------



## Revelation_old (Aug 9, 2004)

1. Install mIRC or any client
2. /s undernet
3. /j dpselfhelp
4. /register nick pass email

Or

Use a java client (remember XP does not come default with Java - 75% of the user have XP, mainly "Home" according to the logs). Get them to install the Java plugin from Sun (15MB) on dial up (almost all users here are on dial up)

Or

Click once.

IRC is for another site. Thanks for the suggestion though.


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2005)

thank god im ona t-1 connection


----------



## Brainsilence02 (Jan 29, 2005)

I found this Java client that appears to run on XP and I think that can can work with or without an IRC server: http://www.webmaster.com/products/matrix-2.htm

(The link directs to the features of the versions.)

Check please if it's not too much trouble.


----------

